# Alternative k&N



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

i decided to put new air filters in. I decided to put K&n. But they are 60 bucks...wtf?

poor student cannot afford..is it really worth it?
or any other lower priced alternative


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

a_d_y_a said:


> i decided to put new air filters in. I decided to put K&n. But they are 60 bucks...wtf?
> 
> poor student cannot afford..is it really worth it?
> or any other lower priced alternative



ill sell you mine for 20 bucks but you pay for shipping selling it cuz i got a cold-air

and ill even clean it for yeah before i send it

otherwise you could just buy a cone filter you can find some cheep ones out there


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

PSr_SEX-R said:


> otherwise you could just buy a cone filter you can find some cheep ones out there


dont forget you need the adaptor too.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

how much of a difference does a K&N filter make performance-wise, compared to an ebay filter?

also if you want to clean out your filter, do you just wash it under water then reoil it or what? and how often should you clean your filter


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

ekizz said:


> how much of a difference does a K&N filter make performance-wise, compared to an ebay filter?
> 
> also if you want to clean out your filter, do you just wash it under water then reoil it or what? and how often should you clean your filter


I would like to know this info too.
How old is ur K&N?

After some googling( it is a verb now) I found the K&N new for 35.

How much will it improve the car?

What is a cold air intake and how does it work? How mucvh gain with that?
Any cheap ones?

i am student - loooking for bang for the buck...

u would die if i told you how much i paid for my sentra...
LOL


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you wont notice much performance but you will increase gas mileage enough that you will notice it.


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

NickZac said:


> you wont notice much performance but you will increase gas mileage enough that you will notice it.


that is great news.. by how much do you reckon?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I honestly could not tell you the exact on your car. I definately got 20 +/- miles more per tank and the air filter I replaced was dirty, but not filthy. I eventually went to a cold air intake and the K&N drop filter and whole stock airbox assembly are just chillin in the basement. You will notice even better mileage with a CAI than a K&N and without a doubt a good power gain. If you are on a budget, I would just get the K&N unless you find a good used CAI. The K&N is cleanable and only needs to be cleaned about every 50k miles. In the long run, it saves money for gas so there is no reason not to live it up.


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

NickZac said:


> . You will notice even better mileage with a CAI than a K&N and without a doubt a good power gain. If you are on a budget, I would just get the K&N unless you find a good used CAI. The K&N is cleanable and only needs to be cleaned about every 50k miles. In the long run, it saves money for gas so there is no reason not to live it up.


where to get a good used CAI for my B13?
cheap one at Walmart??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

a_d_y_a said:


> where to get a good used CAI for my B13?
> cheap one at Walmart??


No, you dont want to cheap out on brands for cold air intakes. Our forum here in the classified section currently has multiple used HotShot CAIs for your car up for sale. I honestly dont know all the good names for your car, but if you search in your section I'm sure you can find out what you need to know. Goodluck.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

PSr_SEX-R said:


> ill sell you mine for 20 bucks but you pay for shipping selling it cuz i got a cold-air
> 
> and ill even clean it for yeah before i send it
> 
> otherwise you could just buy a cone filter you can find some cheep ones out there


Buy PSr's K&N filter then use a hole saw and cut some 2" holes in the bottom of your air box, about 6 would be plenty. voila you have a cheap intake. 

K&N recomends not washing the filter element more than 26 times so unless the filter has been washed/ dried with a Preassure washer / dried with compressed air a used filter should be fine. 

PeaNutB13


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Hotshot CAI came with some filter called SPW... it's got a funnel opening on top also to let air in, I like those... I'd say any performance air filter that doesn't rust is good. 15 or 60 bucks... I don't believe in any difference anymore. Get one that has that opening on top also... they let even more air in... I don't like the HKS mushroom kind... they're very ugly... looks like sponge bob oval pants.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7956924624&category=38634

^youll get a nice sounds too, later you can upgrade to a K&N conefilter, but that one should be fine for at least a few months.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Twiz said:


> Hotshot CAI came with some filter called SPW... it's got a funnel opening on top also to let air in, I like those... I'd say any performance air filter that doesn't rust is good. 15 or 60 bucks... I don't believe in any difference anymore. Get one that has that opening on top also... they let even more air in... I don't like the HKS mushroom kind... they're very ugly... looks like sponge bob oval pants.


UMMMM......


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

And....








Ok I ripped this stuff of another site. Which was ripped from the amsoil site. If you look at the K&N filter it looks like it came off a diessel application. A well maintained K&N is still the way to go IMHO.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

does a 3 inch intake have better power gains or performance as opposed to a 2.5 inch intake?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ekizz said:


> does a 3 inch intake have better power gains or performance as opposed to a 2.5 inch intake?


idk, but the 3in fits the MAF holes's diameter, if its any smaller it will bottle neck it. how ever i do know the curent gen. of hot shot CAI have a 2.5inch pipe, the part that goes between the MAF and the throttle body. and that is suppost to provide better power.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Foam filters have their own set of problems and the advantages do not outweigh the positives. Cleaning a foam filter is one of the biggest pains out thurrrr.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Cai's are a waste of money for the power gained. Piece together a kit from an Ebay mid pipe and an MAF to filter pipe for another application. Or just buy a 2.5" mandrel "U" bend exahust pipe for $10, cut it to make your own CAI, and paint it so it won't rust. Use some couplings to connect it, a MAF adapter plate and whatever filter you want. IIRC, GA16 CAI's are best at 2.5" and SR20 CAI's are best with a 2.5" MAF to filter pipe and a 3" MAF to TB pipe. To make sure the filter's 3" opening will fit snug around the end of the 2.5" pipe you can make a pud collar for it. I used a small band of PVC pipe that I cut to adjust the circumference, and glued it on with epoxy. Used the filter clamped onto it to hold it in place while the glue dried. IIRC, your MAF to TB pipe you'll get rid of that resonator box and only need a single small barbed nipple for that one small hose. You can simply drill a hole in the pipe, buy a small brass nipple that has threads on one side and a barbed nipple on the other. Wrap the threads with some teflon tape, or some JB weld, and thread it in snug, put the hose on and you're good.


----------

